# our baby cockatiel died



## babydj (Feb 17, 2010)

My daughters baby cockatiel DJ died tonight, she is devistated to say the least as am i
he was three months old and was being fed twice a day, he was pretty good at munching on his seed too!!!

sadly we think that this morning in his excitement he may have flown into our glass door. At the time he has a small amount of blood in his beak that dried pretty quick and didnt keep bleeding, there were no cracks in his beak and no discolouring. I wasnt sure wether taking him to the vet would frighten him more so i didnt take him. I kept checking him all day and while he was more quiet than normal he didnt seem to be getting worse until later this evening.

Now after he has passed we can see that the beak is purple and bruised looking. I guess what we would like to know is wether we could have done more, i mean i really wish i had of taken him to the vet in hindsight. Do you think that the vet could have helped his beak?? 
Also to top half of his beak was inside his bottom section of his beak, he was like this since we got him and thought it was just because he was a baby but looking at pictures online we have found that this isnt the case??? would this have caused problems further on down the track??

thanks in advance for any answers, it would mean alot to us 

baby dj


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Also to top half of his beak was inside his bottom section of his beak, he was like this since we got him and thought it was just because he was a baby but looking at pictures online we have found that this isnt the case??? would this have caused problems further on down the track??
-----------------------------

Is this a bird you bought for handfeeding from someone else or that you bred yourself? Do you have any pix's of his beak prior to death? There are several cause for the upper beak to grow into the lower beak.

Also was he just handfed prior to flying into the glass? many times if so, when crashing into something with food in the crop can cause some aspiration. Was he gasping? 

I'm sorry for your loss. What I would suggest is that you tsake him to the vet and have a necropsy done so that you have closure as to the cause of death.

More info please...


----------



## babydj (Feb 17, 2010)

He was given to us by a lady that had bred him
She had seen a poster that we had put up about our first weiro being lost (and sadly we never got back) and called us to offer us this one
i dont think she breeds them all the time and i cant get in contact with her on the phone number she called us on 

he wasnt gasping at all and yes my daughter has hundreds of photos which i can upload tomorrow she has only just gone to sleep (12am here) 
i feel so bad because the window is usually covered and i really wish i had of taken him to the vet


----------



## babydj (Feb 17, 2010)

ok found this one which was on my phone????
i didnt want to make the pic too big so if you need a better look i have a link to my photobucket
http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn245/jodipagodi/DSC00085.jpg


----------



## Remsam (Feb 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss! I had to clip Squeaks wings when we brought him home because he kept trying to fly into the window too. It's so scary when they're just learning. We just lost our 3 cockatiels to a Hawk on the 18th of January. The Hawk killed them in their cages while they were out getting some sun. My 3 daughters were devastated too!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...from the nice round eyes I can tell that the beak problem was not due to a disease such as lock-jaw or a bacterial infection. The shape of the beak was a result of how the parent birds held this particular babys beak as they were feeding it. It's beak may have not been as hard as normal, and as they grasped the beak to regurgitate to feed they could have applied too much pressure which affected the direction of growth. Another cause for this type of beak is if food built up inside the mouth when young...which can turn to yeast and cause the beak to grow wrong...many times the upper beak grows inward and the lower beak grows up like a shovel scoop and has to be trimmed.

While still little the beak was correctable with daily physical therapy of aligning the beak in the proper position and holding in place for a minute or less. This would have helped to redirect the beak growth and muscles.

As to the cause of death I can't answer that. From your description there would have been a bruise, but this should not have been fatal. The death might have been from trauma if hitting the glass too hard. Sometimes this can cause swelling inside the scull, and this could cause death.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2010)

so sorry for your loss.

Dont feel bad for not taking him to the vet. If he seemed fine in himself with no obvious injury then I can totally understand you not wanting to stress him out by a trip to the vets. I would be the same

Rest in peace little manxxxx


----------



## babydj (Feb 17, 2010)

thankyou for the info srtiels, im wondering if indeed there was swelling or it was due to shock as it happened at 8 in the morning and he seemed quiet but ok up until about 6pm that evening. I spoke to my daughter about having an necropsy done to find out the cause but this just devistated her even more... in her eyes she has lost him and nothing is going to bring him back, she burried him this morning.

remsam so sorry also for your loss it is just so devistating. Its sad because we had been trying to get in contact with the person we got him off because she had offered to clip his wings and at the same time show us how to do it but never got through to her

spongebob thankyou for your kind words, i really did think that he was going to be ok its good to know that i am not the only one who would have kept him at home in the quiet and cool house 

We have decided to pack the cage up, two gorgeous cockatiels lost in just over three months is just too much.. i dont think that she will be ready for another for a very long time.

once again thankyou for your replies


----------

